

Ask HN: Embedded Chat in Website? - ishener

Recently someone proposed the idea of embedding a chat room on our website for users to chat between themselves (it&#x27;s a community-type site). I was wondering why don&#x27;t we see more sites having chat between users? Isn&#x27;t it something that can make users stay on your site loner, and engage more? Do es that idea have any chance of success?
======
thatmatt
Are you looking for a SAAS solution to spin out quick? You'd need to roll it
out to see if it did keep people around and then need to keep watching your
numbers as the community grew. Eventually as you get a large user base you get
issues with how many people are in one "chat", moderation of offensive
content, how the experience itself scales, etc. which is why larger sites may
not do it (or they never found value in it)

If you're doing the startup thing though, just roll it out and see if it helps
you get to a better place and keep evaluating if it's core and worth it to
maintain. GoInstant has turned into Platform as a service which could maybe
handle the real time component.

------
praxeologist
You might want to check out:
[https://togetherjs.com/](https://togetherjs.com/)

For a community site, it sounds like a decent idea in general. Why don't we
see more? I think it is only recently that some easier ways to do it came
about.

